
New evidence that the highest energy cosmic rays come from beyond our galaxy - raattgift
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/09/ultra-high-energy-cosmic-rays-come-galaxies-far-far-away
======
raattgift
Preprint: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1709.07321](https://arxiv.org/abs/1709.07321)

